# Monedas sin Premium



## fff (13 Ene 2012)

¿Qué es una moneda sin (con muy poco) *premium*? Pues en nuestro caso nos referimos a las onzas de plata que ciertas mints sacan todos los años, con el mismo diseño -sólo cambia el año- y una pureza de 999 de plata.
Las que tienen más renombre son la *filarmónica *de Austria, la *Libertad *de Mexico, el *Maple *de Canada y el *Eagle *de USA.
Cierto que las más apreciadas son los Silver Eagles, pero la cuestión es que ahí estás pagando la plata lo más próximo al spot posible.
De hecho no vienen encapsuladas, se consideran bullion (lingote) y es normal verlas en tubos de 20/25 monedas.
El facial es anecdótico, lo que importa es que llevan una onza -troy- de plata
Comprar y guardar.

Podriamos añadir como monedas tambien del mismo estilo el dolar de las *Islas Cook*, los 500 Dram de *Armenia* y el Diner de *Andorra*

Caracterísiticas:
999 de plata
31.1 Grams 1oz

Las tiradas son muy grandes.

No son para coleccionar por lo general

Ventajas:
-Plata cercana al spot.
-Vienen en tubos.
-Puede ser una inversión / refugio.

Desventajas:
-Si baja la plata, bajan las monedas.

Un paso por delante de estas son las Proof (espejo) y esas si son coleccionables.
Un paso por detrás estarían los "rounds", onzas de plata pero que no son monedas, sino acuñaciones particulares. Muchas empresas vendo oro/plata tienen sus propias acuñaciones.

Si alguien quiere añadir más detalles o comentar sus impresiones... adelante por favor


----------



## mk73 (13 Ene 2012)

el sacaperras de las monedas de la fnmt

por una chapa de facial de 10 euro , pagas 50 euro

se podrian incluir aqui (aunque no sean de 999 mls).... peor inversion no hay


----------



## necho (13 Ene 2012)

fff, se te ha colado una "p" en las Maples.

Por otra parte no estaría de más que a las Wiener Philharmonikers las dejaras con su nombre original que a las Eagles no les llamamos "Águila", ni a las Maples Leaf "Hoja de arce" 



fff dijo:


> *Mapple *de Canada


----------



## Nicecnisord (13 Ene 2012)

Me encantan estos hilos!! ^^
Muy bien!!


----------



## fff (13 Ene 2012)

necho dijo:


> fff, se te ha colado una "p" en las Maples.
> 
> Por otra parte no estaría de más que a las Wiener Philharmonikers las dejaras con su nombre original que a las Eagles no les llamamos "Águila", ni a las Maples Leaf "Hoja de arce"



Tienes razon con las maples, y es verdad que algunos nombre se traducen y otros no se usan, ahi me he tomado la "licencia del escritor" 

Pero te doy la razon, los nombres correctos son:

*Wiener Philharmoniker
Eagle / Liberty
Libertad
Maple Leaf
*


----------



## fff (13 Ene 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> el sacaperras de las monedas de la fnmt
> 
> por una chapa de facial de 10 euro , pagas 50 euro
> 
> se podrian incluir aqui (aunque no sean de 999 mls).... peor inversion no hay



Estas ya me daba vergüenza... más que una inversión para el que compra, es un atraco a mano armada :´(


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Ene 2012)

Yo añadiria los rounds que tanto les molan a los yankees. Hay muchos y muy variados y los hay que estan bastante bien. Pero claro son rounds/medallas, no monedas.







Y las especiales madmaxistas, que son divisibles )













En esta categoria tambien podrias agregar las andorranas y las de las Islas Cook


----------



## fff (13 Ene 2012)

No conocia estas rounds divisibles : que cosas!


----------



## necho (13 Ene 2012)

Ya que *Eldenegro* ha mencionado a las Andorra Eagles, podríamos meter en este saco a las "Armenian Arche Noah" (fabricadas en Alemania) a precio de Wiener Philharmonikers y encima con bonito diseño


----------



## fff (13 Ene 2012)

Las habia añadido y las he borrado. Por qué?
Porque de momento no sabemos si seran con o sin premium, ya que solo conozco un año, luego no sabemos si las siguientes llevarán o no el mismo diseño.

Y es verdad, son preciosas esos 500 Dram


----------



## fff (13 Ene 2012)

Venga! que así se haga, que asi se escriba :


----------



## japiluser (13 Ene 2012)

necho dijo:


> Ya que *Eldenegro* ha mencionado a las Andorra Eagles, podríamos meter en este saco a las "Armenian Arche Noah" (fabricadas en Alemania) a precio de Wiener Philharmonikers y encima con bonito diseño



joer Necho, veo la caja esa de "Noeses" apiladas y me sube la adrealina


----------



## Crisis Warrior (13 Ene 2012)

Muy buen post, sobretodo para los que estamos empezando.

Las "Armenias" son muy bonitas, esperemos verlas por aquí sin mucho premium.


----------



## japiluser (13 Ene 2012)

Necho.... las armenias por alemania están más baratas que las phills, no?

Lo jodio es que tengo la liquidez tambaleándose que sino te encargaba unas cuantas!


----------



## necho (13 Ene 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Necho.... las armenias por alemania están más baratas que las phills, no?
> 
> Lo jodio es que tengo la liquidez tambaleándose que sino te encargaba unas cuantas!



Hasta hace bien poco sí que se podían pillar más baratas. Ahora andan más igualadas. Como mucho se llevan 0,20 - 0,30 EUR de diferencia.


----------



## asqueado (13 Ene 2012)

En este apartado se pueden poner tambien de momento algunas como estas






Moneda de Nueva Zelanda( Fiji) Tortuga 1 onza años 2010 y 2011 mismo dibujo










Moneda Rusa de 3 rublos de 1 onza St. Georg años 2009 y 2010 mismo dibujo


----------



## japiluser (13 Ene 2012)

noeses


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> ¿Qué es una moneda sin (con muy poco) *premium*? Pues en nuestro caso nos referimos a las onzas de plata que ciertas mints sacan todos los años, con el mismo diseño -sólo cambia el año- y una pureza de 999 de plata.
> Las que tienen más renombre son la *filarmónica *de Austria, la *Libertad *de Mexico, el *Maple *de Canada y el *Eagle *de USA.
> Cierto que las más apreciadas son los Silver Eagles, pero la cuestión es que ahí estás pagando la plata lo más próximo al spot posible.
> De hecho no vienen encapsuladas, se consideran bullion (lingote) y es normal verlas en tubos de 20/25 monedas.
> ...



Gracias por los post, fff.

Estas, sin premium, son las que más me interesan a mí


----------



## Xpiro (14 Ene 2012)

Esos _noeses_ son mariconadas, la guapa es la NOESAZA de 20.000 Drams
5 kilos de plata pura!!! :8:
Pa llevarla en el bolsillo en el madmax y salir corriendo.... ::
Es tan guapa! :rolleye: 







Producer: Germany
Nominal value:20.000 Dram
Fine weight:5 kg
Fineness:999/1000
Packaging:Coin Capsule Every piece in a wooden box
Price gross: 4,325.00 EUR : *el precio no importa para un buen burbujista metalero que se precie* 


Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Ene 2012)

necho dijo:


> Ya que *Eldenegro* ha mencionado a las Andorra Eagles, podríamos meter en este saco a las "Armenian Arche Noah" (fabricadas en Alemania) a precio de Wiener Philharmonikers y encima con bonito diseño



anda!...fabricadas en Alemania y son de Republica de Armenia?:ouch:. No lo sabía. 

En cualquier caso, y si finaliza por fin a buen término la transacción con masterbullion pronto tendré algunas en casa. :


----------



## powermi (16 Ene 2012)

Yo tambienes estoy interesado en aprender de este mundillo, y a dia de hoy quiero comprar algunas monedas sin premium. Con que tiendas online tenéis las mejores experiencias? Recomendáis comprar en España o irse a tiendas extranjeras?


----------



## duval81 (17 Ene 2012)

powermi dijo:


> Yo tambienes estoy interesado en aprender de este mundillo, y a dia de hoy quiero comprar algunas monedas sin premium. Con que tiendas online tenéis las mejores experiencias? Recomendáis comprar en España o irse a tiendas extranjeras?



El Andorrano tiene buenos precios y es de confianza.
Masterbullion también.
Y luego en Alemania puedeis mirar geigeredelmetalle (o algo así).
Las tienes todas en el hilo "Dónde comprar plata"


----------



## Atanor (17 Ene 2012)

powermi dijo:


> Yo tambienes estoy interesado en aprender de este mundillo, y a dia de hoy quiero comprar algunas monedas sin premium. Con que tiendas online tenéis las mejores experiencias? Recomendáis comprar en España o irse a tiendas extranjeras?



En la web de mi firma tienes varias de confianza.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (17 Ene 2012)

powermi dijo:


> Yo tambienes estoy interesado en aprender de este mundillo, y a dia de hoy quiero comprar algunas monedas sin premium. Con que tiendas online tenéis las mejores experiencias? Recomendáis comprar en España o irse a tiendas extranjeras?



De momento, las mejores experiencias son con gente del foro y con "El Andorrano". 

Las webs que cita Atanor en su web: 

Invertir en Oro y Plata

son buenas, especialmente Geiger Edelmetalle y Gold-Dreams, con algunas hay problemas de no envíos a España. 

Con Mastebullion... tema aparte. 

Con todo, si estuvieran mucho más baratas...pero es que no, las tienes a mejor precio aquí.


----------



## fff (23 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, curiosidad

que yo sepa, las bullion que vienen en tubo son Filarmónicas, Eagles y Maples. Alguna más?


----------



## Atanor (23 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Por cierto, curiosidad
> 
> que yo sepa, las bullion que vienen en tubo son Filarmónicas, Eagles y Maples. Alguna más?



También las armenia y las wildlife canadienses. Estas últimas, como las maples, en tubos de 25.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Ene 2012)

las monedas de ECUS de la FNMT. Las de 5 ecus son una onza de plata. Rebuscando por internec se encuentran a buen precio.


----------



## silverwindow (31 Ene 2012)

Me encanta el diseño de las armenias,para ser de "granel" estan curradas.







al andorrano parece que ya no le quedan


----------



## duval81 (1 Feb 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> Me encanta el diseño de las armenias,para ser de "granel" estan curradas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De ahí se podría sacar una colección muy muy bonita a mi parecer.
En todo caso, el diseño es bueno pero el acabado no va muy allá...

Mira en masterbullion a ver si tienen (ahí compré yo 4), aunque el embalaje es regulero pero bueno.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (1 Feb 2012)

¿Y los trompudos somalíes que tanto promovía Femstore?


----------



## Xandros (1 Feb 2012)

Tambien se me ocurre preguntar por los tenge de Kazahstan que he visto por ahi.
¿Como se considerarian esas monedas?


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> De ahí se podría sacar una colección muy muy bonita a mi parecer.
> En todo caso, el diseño es bueno pero el acabado no va muy allá...
> 
> Mira en masterbullion a ver si tienen (ahí compré yo 4), aunque el embalaje es regulero pero bueno.



si, en masterbullion tienen, me tienen que llegar esta semana.
Pq dices lo del acabado? 

Antes estaban por debajo de las filarmonicas, ahora valen los mismo.Supongo que hay demanda.


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Feb 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> ¿Y los trompudos somalíes que tanto promovía Femstore?



Pues tiene cojones la cosa, que esos valen una ostia maja ahora....::
Mira necho como vende los de los años anteriores...


----------



## duval81 (1 Feb 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> ¿Y los trompudos somalíes que tanto promovía Femstore?



Esos son de todo menos sin premium.
Búscalas por ebay y verás (en el foro las tiene Necho)


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (1 Feb 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues tiene cojones la cosa, que esos valen una ostia maja ahora....::
> Mira necho como vende los de los años anteriores...





duval81 dijo:


> Esos son de todo menos sin premium.
> Búscalas por ebay y verás (en el foro las tiene Necho)



Vi que Necho las tiene de plata, pero también las hay de oro...¿Tienen premium ésas?


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Feb 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Vi que Necho las tiene de plata, pero también las hay de oro...¿Tienen premium ésas?



Pues no lo se, aunque si las de plata hay mas y tienen premium, fijo que las de oro al ser menos tb tendran premium e incluso mas.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (1 Feb 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues no lo se, aunque si las de plata hay mas y tienen premium, fijo que las de oro al ser menos tb tendran premium e incluso mas.



jejeje...mira que ni me creía que eso fuera posible en 2010 y atiné de casualidad entonces. Lo hice por probar (y al fin y al cabo, si no era así, valían como round)

El caso es que tengo tres onzas de oro elefantiásicas de 2010 y yo pues la verdad que no quiero manejarme con monedas con premium. Miraré a cambiarlas por Krugers y dinero si alguien lo quiere en algún sitio.


Gracias por la información.


----------



## fff (1 Feb 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues no lo se, aunque si las de plata hay mas y tienen premium, fijo que las de oro al ser menos tb tendran premium e incluso mas.



No estoy tan seguro de eso... la revalorizacion del oro es tan grande que dudo que alcance el nivel que ha alcanzado el 'premium' de plata de algunas onzas... amen que a la gente le gusta coleccionar onzas de plata


----------



## fff (18 Mar 2012)

Hay una manera muy sencilla de añadir valor numismático a una onza bullion sin premium: hacer la coleccion. Por ejemplo un coleccionista o un numismático apreciarán más una colección completa de mapples o eagles que un tubo de onzas todas del mismo año. Excepto casos tan flagrantes como el US Liberty del 96, todas las onzas de todos los años tienden a valer más o menos lo mismo, con lo cual puede ser más interesante... si es que te gustan las monedas, sino, evidentemente no tiene sentido, pero por poco más, creo que vale la pena.

Cierto es que hacer la colección de onzas 'iguales' excepto el año, puede ser un poco 'soso', pero puede tener más gracia cuando aprendes a descubrir las diferencias que puede haber. Por ejemplo, los maples tienen 3 retratos de Isabel diferentes, y hay detalles sutiles entre libertys de los 80, de los 90 y las más recientes.


----------



## vigobay (18 Mar 2012)

Respecto a las onzas de plata sin premium yo recomendaría antes que otras las filarmónicas porque tienen la ventaja de tener un valor facial en euros de 1,5 por moneda que siempre te puede permitir evitarte problemas con aduanas si quieres aprovechar para venderlas en el extranjero en caso de que suba mucho la plata. Los alemanes con cuentas en Austria ante el temor de la filtración de datos a la hacienda alemana han estado retirando el dinero de Austria, comprando filarmónicas y pasándolas por la frontera a pecho descubierto en lotes de 6000 máximo (10.000 euros de facial aunque bastante más de 150000 de metal). 

El facial en principio entiendo que sólo es válido en Austria así que no puedo asegurar que valga para otros paises, pero siempre es una forma de estar algo más protegido que con otras onzas si te paran en una aduana o un aeropuerto, porque le sales con la historia de los 10000 euros y es difícil que sepan y conozcan todos los detalles. En fin, es una idea aunque vete tu a saber si dentro de un año estamos con pesetas y todo esto ya no vale para nada. Si son más baratas y encima tienes el valor facial pues estupendo y esto mismo también valdría para las filarmónicas de oro en sus diferentes tamaños.





Os copio el artículo original en inglés que habla sobre ello (ya tiene tiempo pero sigue estando vigente con más importancia todavía porque la plata está a precios más altos que cuando se publicó)

Legions of German savers with money deposits at Austrian banks appear to have turned into silver bulls.

Top quality German weekly "Spiegel" on Saturday revealed a legal loophole in German and EU laws that allows Germans to repatriate 6-digit funds in a most discreet, but still legal way from Austria to their home country.

This makes me understand the delighting record profits at the Austrian Mint in 2008 with a high degree of chance that 2009 will end with a still bigger income figure as sales have already exceeded last year's numbers.

I let Spiegel tell in its own words (emphasis mine) before adding a few interesting details on Austria's long term silver obligations:

The object of desire is 37 millimetres in diameter and made of .999 fine silver. On one side, the coin shows an organ, its country of origin ("The Republic of Austria") and its face value: €1.50 ($2.12). On the flipside: "Vienna Philharmonic Silver" and a few musical instruments from the world famous orchestra.

The coin, known to numismatics as the "Silver Philharmonic," could well drive Germany's already harassed Finance Minister Peer Steinbrück over the edge. Because the ounce of silver is a hot tip among German investors -- and a means of discretely transferring untaxed funds back home.

Austria issued the new coin in early 2008, wisely anticipating the consequences of the bank collapse, the stock crash and the rising value of precious metals. The coin was explicitly intended for purposes of investment, not collection. Bernhard Urban, marketing spokesman of the Austrian Mint, modestly calls it "unique" in Europe. The story of its success has to do with a funny little contradiction: As a means of payment with a value of €1.50, the coin can be used to buy a beer. But nobody in his right mind will take it to the pub in the first place because the exclusive silver piece is worth -- depending on the price of silver --somewhere between €11 ($16) and €14 ($20), and costs that much at the teller's window.

Austrian Mint 1st Euro member to Issue a Legal Tender Silver Coin

It's this difference between the face and market values of the coin that makes it so attractive in the context of international money transfers. The coin manages -- astonishingly -- to circumvent currency import regulations. A person travelling from Austria to Germany is allowed to bring €10,000 ($14,000) into the country without having to declare it at customs. So that person can bring more than 6,000 Philharmonic coins over the border and in doing so, bring home, with each trip, more than €110,000 ($156,000) of his hidden Austrian treasure.

It's common knowledge that many Germans make use of the discrete accounts in Austrian banks. But it's equally clear that the days of strict banking confidentiality are numbered. Bavarian customs officers claim not to have noticed anything yet. But in Austria, the Philharmonics are already "an absolute hit," as coin expert Urban proudly proclaims, especially among the Germans.

6,000 Philharmonics Equal €110k Paper Money

Like the entrepreneur from Munich who picked up the nifty little tip from his friends at the yacht club. Since then, the coin trick has been doing the rounds among wealthy Bavarians who stash their money next door. Because the coin collectors are exchanging tax evasion tips galore in chatrooms, the Bundesbank (Germany's central bank) is not anxious to draw attention to the matter. But senior bankers are abundantly aware of the problem.

The German Finance Ministry has responded by warning inventive investors not to get too comfortable. Customs officers suspicious about coins can forward these concerns. But they can only confiscate the silver pieces if they exceed the face value of €10,000 ($14,000).

"We want to fill a vacuum"

Meanwhile, the Austrian Mint can hardly keep up. It's a four-week wait for the coin at the Oberbank in Salzburg. There's no question that the Philharmonics are reaching well beyond traditional coin collector circles. In February 2008, the mint was anticipating sales of three or at most, five million coins; by the end of the year, almost eight million were in circulation. And already in 2009, nearly five million pieces have been bought or ordered

Of course, Urban denies that the Philharmonic is making life easier for tax evaders. That certainly wasn't the coin's purpose, he says. It was obvious that investors would go for precious metals in these uncertain times. "We wanted to fill a vacuum that the banks have left behind." Which means: for the growing number of customers who don't trust the investment advisor at their local bank, the Philharmonic offers a perfect alternative.

Germans Don't Sell Their "Real Money" 5-Deutschmark Coins

It's impossible to know how many Germans are using the coin for investment purposes and how many for cross-border transfers. What's clear is that the Bundesbank is not benefiting from the silver boom. German citizens are holding back on domestic coins at the moment; German coins are good only for collecting, not smuggling. Silver mintages have become shelf warmers.

Now it's too late for the Bundesbank. The Austrians were first to grasp that in bad times, it makes more sense to mint investment opportunities rather than collector's items.

For those without knowledge of Europe's laws it may be helpful to know that Austrian banking secrecy laws will protect foreign depositors as Austria does not pass on information to foreign tax authorities that would reveal their holdings outside their domestic tax legislative. But the EU Moloch in Brussels will probably pressure Austria to reveal such intimate details in the medium term. So better buy your legal tender Austrian silver Philharmonics tomorrow than the day after.


----------



## fff (20 Mar 2012)

No se hata que punto esa triquiñuela podria valer. Por la misma regla de 3, un facial de 1$ todavia es menos que 1 euro. Y no digamos si fueras cargados de alfonsinas, oiga, sólo son 25 pesetas de las de (mucho) antes :XX:... Si subiera mucho la plata entiendo que aqui subiria tambien, yo no me la jugaria a venderla en el extranjero, solo te puede llevar problemas 'declararla' y des-anonimizarla.


----------



## Goldmaus (26 Mar 2012)

vigobay: tienes la fuente del artículo? Un enlace, por ejemplo? Es que me parece bastante fuera de la realidad lo descrito. Hubo una situación similar pero fue hace casi un lustro y ya no es posible hacerlo. Si se mete dinero al país y este suma 10.000 o más euros, deben declararse. Si la importación o repatriación de capital se hace con metales como la plata o el oro, el cálculo es con el valor del metal mismo y no con su valor facial.

Aquí un par de extractos de la página correspondiente de la Aduana alemana que ilustran lo expuesto:

_*Anzeigepflichtiges Bargeld bzw. gleichgestellte Zahlungsmittel*
Als Bargeld gelten z.B.:
• Banknoten und Münzen, die gültige Zahlungsmittel sind, oder
• Banknoten und Münzen, die keine gültigen Zahlungsmittel sind, aber noch in eine Währung umgetauscht werden können, die gültiges Zahlungsmittel ist (z.B. Deutsche Mark, Österreichische Schilling - Umtausch in Euro ist noch möglich).
...
*Berechnungsbeispiel anhand der Silbermünze "Wiener Philharmoniker"*
Der Nominalwert, der auf der Münze angegeben ist, beträgt 1,50 Euro. Der tatsächliche Wert ist der Preis, der am Tag der Ein- oder Ausreise beim Kauf einer solchen Münze gezahlt werden muss (z.B. bei einer Bank oder im Münzfachhandel)._

Fuente: Zoll online - Reisen innerhalb der EU - Anzeigepflicht auf Nachfrage - Reisen innerhalb der EU - Anzeigepflicht auf Nachfrage

Traducción libre:
_*Declaración obligatoria de dinero en efectivo o de medios de pago equivalentes.*
Son dinero en efectivo, por ejemplo:
• Billetes y monedas que sean medios de pago legales y corrientes, o
• Billetes y monedas que ya no sean medios de pago legales y corrientes, pero que puedan cambiarse por medios de pago legales y corrientes (por ejemplo el Marco alemán o el Schilling austriaco, que pueden cambiarse por euros).
...
*Ejemplo de cálculo mediante la moneda de plata "Wiener Philharmoniker"*
El valor nominal acunado sobre la moneda es de 1,50 euros. El valor intrínsico es el precio del dia de entrada o de salida [del país] que se debe pagar por comprar tales monedas (por ejemplo en un banco o en un negocio numismático)._



---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:10 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:43 ----------




fff dijo:


> ...las bullion que vienen en tubo son Filarmónicas, Eagles y Maples. Alguna más?



Hasta el día de hoy:

* Libertad hasta 1 Oz Ag con 20 piezas (la de 5 Oz Ag viene en una cajita de plástico con 5 piezas) - ésta tiene un poco de premium según el tamano y el marcado de venta, porque su tirada es baja en comparación a otras bullion.
* Fiji Taku 1 Oz Ag con 20 piezas (la de 5 Oz viene encapsulada sobre un carton foliado. Cada cartón con 10 piezas) - ésta en Alemania ya no es bullion sin premium.
* Canada's Wildlife Serie 1 Oz Ag con 25 piezas
* Noah's Ark 1 Oz Ag con 20 piezas (las de 1/2 Oz Ag viene un folio como las Britannia, aunque tal vez pronto sean enviadas en tubo)
* Andorra 1 Oz Ag con 20 piezas
* Cook Islands 1 Oz Ag con 20 piezas


----------



## fff (26 Mar 2012)

La libertad viene en tubo de plástico o papel acartonado?


----------



## Goldmaus (26 Mar 2012)

Todos los tubos de las Libertad son acartonados. En la parte superior tienen una pieza de plástico suelta a manera de tapa. La base es de cartón y viene fija.


----------



## vigobay (26 Mar 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> vigobay: tienes la fuente del artículo? Un enlace, por ejemplo? Es que me parece bastante fuera de la realidad lo descrito. Hubo una situación similar pero fue hace casi un lustro y ya no es posible hacerlo. Si se mete dinero al país y este suma 10.000 o más euros, deben declararse. Si la importación o repatriación de capital se hace con metales como la plata o el oro, el cálculo es con el valor del metal mismo y no con su valor facial.
> 
> Aquí un par de extractos de la página correspondiente de la Aduana alemana que ilustran lo expuesto:
> 
> ...



Hasta ahora no vi el mensaje donde solicitas la fuente. Te enlazo un artículo del 2009 y otro que fue del que hice el copy-past del 2010. Como verás las fuentes son buenas y para pasar de Austria a Alemania está claro que era totalmente legal hasta finales del 2010 porque en Austria es moneda de curso legal con valor 1,5 euros aunque lógicamente no se use como medio de pago porque sería una estupidez. En estos momentos puede ser que hayan cambiado las normas porque era un coladero.

Quick Silver: A New Austrian Coin Trick - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International

Y el artículo de Noviembre del 2010 que puedes buscar en :

Say No to VAT on Silver, sign the petition

En fin, lo que decía es que puede ser interesante porque los aduaneros no tienen puñetera idea salvo en determinados sitios sobre las monedas de los diferentes paises y al tener el valor de 1,5 euros y una fecha reciente puede pasar más fácilmente que otro tipo de monedas y eso es algo positivo sobre las filas.


----------



## Goldmaus (27 Mar 2012)

Gracias por el enlace. La misma nota también está en alemán. Después de leerla nuevamente recordé que el artículo fue (fuertemente) criticado, ya que tal repatriación o entrada de capital sería ilógica. Una razón básica: El IVA para las monedas de plata en Austria era (y sigue siendo) de 20%, en Alemania sólo de 7%. Sería mucho más caro comprarlas ahí para después pasarlas a Germania.

Y bueno, que si pudiera ser positivo, disculpa que lo dude. Al menos para meter monedas de plata a Alemania, porque acá es más barata que en otros países. Pero si alguien, por ejemplo, comprara 100.000 Euros de Philharmoniker en Alemania para pasarlas por auto a, digamos, Espana, el camino más corto sería por Francia.

Cuando se publicó el artículo el precio por onza era como de 12 euros por onza, si mal no recuerdo. Habrían sido aprox. 260 kilos de plata. De verdad ninguna autoridad aduanal habría notado el peso extra en un camino de al menos 1.000 km de frontera a frontera (DE-ES)?


----------



## vigobay (27 Mar 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace. La misma nota también está en alemán. Después de leerla nuevamente recordé que el artículo fue (fuertemente) criticado, ya que tal repatriación o entrada de capital sería ilógica. Una razón básica: El IVA para las monedas de plata en Austria era (y sigue siendo) de 20%, en Alemania sólo de 7%. Sería mucho más caro comprarlas ahí para después pasarlas a Germania.
> 
> Y bueno, que si pudiera ser positivo, disculpa que lo dude. Al menos para meter monedas de plata a Alemania, porque acá es más barata que en otros países. Pero si alguien, por ejemplo, comprara 100.000 Euros de Philharmoniker en Alemania para pasarlas por auto a, digamos, Espana, el camino más corto sería por Francia.
> 
> Cuando se publicó el artículo el precio por onza era como de 12 euros por onza, si mal no recuerdo. Habrían sido aprox. 260 kilos de plata. De verdad ninguna autoridad aduanal habría notado el peso extra en un camino de al menos 1.000 km de frontera a frontera (DE-ES)?



Gracias por la info y me alegra que estés por este foro para aclarnos estas cosas ya que si pagaban el IVA del 20% en Austria para comprar las monedas está claro que los del artículo se han colado y merecen un owned porque como dices le saldría más barato comprarlas en Alemania a no ser que prefiriesen perder esa diferencia del 13% por mantener oculta esa pasta a efectos del fisco alemán ya que procedía de cuentas opacas abiertas en Bancos Austriacos por alemanes.

Respecto a pasar a lo de las aduanas yo sólo estoy imaginando el pasar cantidades mucho más pequeñas que en el artículo de 200 o menos onzas en caso de que en el futuro suban mucho de precio y que interese venderlas mejor fuera de España por que consigas un precio mejor o porque aquí ya no exista el euro por ejemplo. 

Sigo pensando que si te paran cantarán menos las filarmónicas que si tienes kookaburras o mismamente Silver Eagles porque lo de que tengan el facial en euros bajo, año de acuñación reciente y sea moneda de curso legal en Austria siempre disimulará más. De todos modos ojalá tengamos ese problema porque la plata suba a 200 dólares la onza o más que ya nos encargaremos de resolverlo en el hilo para buscar las mejores alternativas de venta.


----------



## Goldmaus (27 Mar 2012)

Quizá esto pueda ser útil para el tema: Cash controls - European Commission. Ahí mismo se ofrece este documento (en espanol en la página 4) : Traveling with € 10.000 or more?



P.D. Quizá sea hora de regresar al tema principal para no desviarse más del objetivo del hilo?


----------



## Goldmaus (24 May 2012)

Una pequena actualización de las monedas sin premium de plata en Alemania:

En general todas las monedas de inversión (bullion) del año corriente se pueden considerar como monedas sin premium. En algunos casos las emisiones de años anteriores se han revalorizado mucho porque hay quienes las coleccionan.

Esta situación es más aplicable a monedas acuñadas por casas privadas, ya que las tiradas aparentemente están resultando más bajas en relación a las de monedas acuñadas por casas gubernamentales. 

El último ejemplo es la Noah's Arch de 5 Oz 2011, la cual ha desaparecido del mercado casi de un día para otro y ahora sólo es posible encontrarla por no menos de 150 euros (vs. 130 a 135 del precio promedio de una 2012).

Las Taku se cotizan más arriba que las Philharmoniker o las Maple Leaf (ambas las sin-premium por excelencia en Alemania) pero todavía abajo de las Britannia inglesas y las Panda chinas. Sin embargo, también sus emisiones anteriores tienen precios más altos. Por ejemplo la 2010 no se encuentra por menos de 40 euros al día de hoy.

Claro que las sin-premiun por excelencia también presentan excepciones: Por ejemplo la versión 2008 de la Philharmoniker (primera emisión) y las maple leaf de este año con privy-marks.

De las monedas ofrecidas en Alemania yo enlistaría las siguientes como monedas sin premium (en el sentido de lo expuesto en el post inicial), bajo las siguientes condiciones: son de emisiones del año corriente y carecen de marcas privy u otras marcas distintivas y se ofrecen en tubos o folios (aunque a veces están encapsuladas sin mayor sobreprecio).

Listado alfabéticamente:

*American Eagle* / EEUU / 1 Oz Ag
*Bounty* / Andorra / 1 Oz Ag
*Libertad* / México / 1 y 5 Oz Ag
*Maple Leaf* / Canadá / 1 Oz Ag
*Noah's Arch* / Armenia / 1 y 5 Oz Ag
*Taku* / Islas Fiji / 1/2, 1 y 5 Oz Ag
*Wildlife series* / Canadá / 1 Oz Ag
*Wiener Philharmoniker* / Austria / 1 Oz Ag

En el caso de las Libertad pueden existir variaciones grandes en los precios de las monedas de 2 y 5 Oz. Esto es debido, principalmente, a que estas monedas suelen tener tiradas muy bajas en comparación con otras monedas bullión. De hecho, las Libertad suelen verse como monedas de colección en EEUU, debido a sus bajas tiradas. Al día de hoy se pueden encontrar a precios de monedas sin premium o con uno muy bajo.

El comentario es con base en mi experiencia y mis observaciones personales y no constituye sugerencia de compra alguna. Espero, sin embargo, que sirva como ilustración al tema.

Cordialmente,


----------



## fff (24 May 2012)

Estoy mas o menos de acuerdo contigo... con matices. Las bullion con diferente diseño acabn siendo premium, puesto que son coleccionables. Luego no estoy de acuerdo en considerar

Wildlife series / Canadá / 1 Oz Ag

como bullion sin premium. A pesar de una amplia tirada y que vengan en tubos pueden llegar a ser tan coleccionables como los koalas. Además esta la salvedad que no es una moneda por año, y con diferente diseño lo cual las desmarca de los no premium. Ademas, estoy convencido que, excepto casos excepcionales, US 96, se valoraran mucho mas que cualquier otro año de bullion, y por lo general vendra dado por la tirada y las ganas de coleccionar.

De todas ellas, siempre la mas valorada es la ASE (American Silver Eagle).
A mi me parece el Arca de Noe la más bonita.

Los privy son una marca distintiva, que si la pillo a buen precio no me importaria coleccionar, puesto que siguen siendo oficiales


----------



## necho (24 May 2012)

fff dijo:


> Estoy mas o menos de acuerdo contigo... con matices. Las bullion con diferente diseño acabn siendo premium, puesto que son coleccionables. Luego no estoy de acuerdo en considerar
> 
> Wildlife series / Canadá / 1 Oz Ag
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con fff en general y sobre todo en su acertado comentario sobre las Canadian Wildlife. Obviamente si las pillas del año y ante bajadas como las de estos días, se consiguen a buenos precios. Pero una vez acaba el año en curso mirad como alcanza un buen premium... Conseguidme las "Grizzly" por menos de 30,00 EUR y las "Wolf" por menos de 40,00 EUR.

Luego también tenemos las Somalia Elefant que también vienen en tubo y si bien la de los 2 últimos años todavía están a precios interesantes, mirad los precios a partir del año 2010 hasta la primera de la colección.

Una vez sale la del siguiente año, toda moneda con motivos que cambian cada año inevitablemente se vuelve moneda con premium. A parte que si todas parten del año en curso, cualquier moneda siempre va a ser más cara que la bullion de toda la vida (Maple, Phila, Libertad y American Eagle y las recientemente aparecidas Arche Noah) por ende ya eso las convierte en monedas con premium porque a igualdad de peso y contenido en plata son más caras que las 5 antes mencionadas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 May 2012)

Como siempre confundiendo precio de venta, con valor, y con precio de compra...


Pues a ver si encontráis algún profesional que las compre con premium...

Lo posteáis por aquí si eso...


----------



## Tiogelito (24 May 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Como siempre confundiendo precio de venta, con valor, y con precio de compra...



¿Puedes dejar aquí esas definiciones? Con ánimo de ayudar


----------



## Goldmaus (24 May 2012)

Hola fff y necho, de antemano gracias por comentar sobre mi post.

Como he mencionado, me he referido a la situación en Alemania. Si observamos los precios mostrados en un sitio de comparación de precios a las 22:48 : 31 h quedan como siguen (ordenados de mayor a menor precio):


28,52 € > Bounty / Andorra / 1 Oz Ag
27,65 € > Taku / Islas Fiji / 1/2, 1 y 5 Oz Ag
26,27 € > Wildlife series / Canadá / 1 Oz Ag
26,11 € > American Eagle / EEUU / 1 Oz Ag
25,98 € > Libertad / México / 1 y 5 Oz Ag
25,61 € > Wiener Philharmoniker / Austria / 1 Oz Ag
25,55 € > Noah's Arch / Armenia / 1 y 5 Oz Ag
25,52 € > Maple Leaf / Canadá / 1 Oz Ag

Con ese precio, la moneda Alce es más económica no sólo que la Bounty y la Taku, sino también que la Britannia (28,25 €), Koala (27,46 €) y Kookaburra (27,95 €), por mencionar las más ceranas en precio.

Es por ello que mencioné que las monedas del año corriente pueden ser consideradas sin premium.

Estoy de acuerdo en que las de motivos cambiantes pueden ser consideradas desde el principio de su emisión como monedas premium, pero no siempre es el caso. En la misma serie Wildlife, el Puma se puede comprar en este momento por 27,34 € (misma hora referenciada).

Hay que recordar que los mercados son cambiantes. Vamos a ver cómo se comportan esas monedas en los meses venideros.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 May 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> ¿Puedes dejar aquí esas definiciones? Con ánimo de ayudar



*Precio de compra* = Precio al que le puedes comprar a un profesional.

*Precio de venta* = Precio al que le puedes vender a un profesional.

Cuidado...estos precios varían de un país a otro...

*Valor* = noción subjetiva que depende de cada cual.

*Primer error de principiante*: Sólo fijarse en el precio de compra, y no en el de venta, y confundir precio de compra con valor.

*Segundo error de principiant*e: Pensar que el valor de una moneda está dado por el precio del metal del COMEX.

*Regla básica*: El interés de una moneda se debe calibrar mediante el spread de compra-venta, es decir el porcentaje de pérdida entre comprar y venderla en el mismo instante. En general este spread es mucho mayor para la plata que para el oro (sería largo de explicar porqué exactamente).


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 May 2012)

*Regla básica*: El interés de una moneda se debe calibrar mediante el spread de compra-venta, es decir el porcentaje de pérdida entre comprar y venderla en el mismo instante. En general este spread es mucho mayor para la plata que para el oro (sería largo de explicar porqué exactamente).[/QUOTE]

Veo que eso ve claramente en webs como en geiger-edelmetalle o en el andorrano por ejemplo.

No nos dejes intrigados. ¿Por qué entonces los distribuidores tienen un mayor márgen, spread para la plata que para el oro? ¿Es por tema de costes de almacenamiento mayores en la plata? ¿Volatilidad mayor y por lo tanto mayor riesgo para el distribuidor si hay una bajada grande en el metal y por lo tanto aplica ese spread mayor?

Agradezco tus respuestas.


----------



## chak4l (25 May 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> *Regla básica*: El interés de una moneda se debe calibrar mediante el spread de compra-venta, es decir el porcentaje de pérdida entre comprar y venderla en el mismo instante. En general este spread es mucho mayor para la plata que para el oro (sería largo de explicar porqué exactamente).



Veo que eso ve claramente en webs como en geiger-edelmetalle o en el andorrano por ejemplo.

No nos dejes intrigados. ¿Por qué entonces los distribuidores tienen un mayor márgen, spread para la plata que para el oro? ¿Es por tema de costes de almacenamiento mayores en la plata? ¿Volatilidad mayor y por lo tanto mayor riesgo para el distribuidor si hay una bajada grande en el metal y por lo tanto aplica ese spread mayor?

Agradezco tus respuestas.[/QUOTE]

Desconozco cuales seran las razones que te dara Monster, pero lo que si influye y mucho, en el spread de la plata respecto al oro es ese 18% de IVA que en España tenemos que pagar, menos spread en Alemania por ejemplo que es el 7%., en Austria el 20%, en UK el 20%, descuenta eso del precio de compra de una moneda y veras que el margen del comerciante se reduce bastante.


----------



## engarga (25 May 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y llevo dos días siguiendo toda la información del hilo. La verdad es estoy aprendiendo un huevo.
bueno, perdonad la intromisión, voy a seguir investigando por aquí que estoy insomne.


----------



## fff (25 May 2012)

Monster, entonces... que es un profesional?

Hablando de monedas, entiendo que un profesional es un numismatico.
Hablando de inversion en metales, los profesionales son los (vamos a llamarlos asi) distribuidores/tiendas de inversion. 

Cuando hablo de monedas con premium evidentemente se pueden vender mejor a un numismatico que a un distribuidor ( Y por supuesto a un particular coleccionista), puesto que los clientes finales de un numismatico son los coleccionistas.a. Que son los que apreciaran esas monedas no bullion o bullion que tienen algo más.


----------



## necho (25 May 2012)

*Bullionistas Vs. Coleccionistas*



> Como siempre confundiendo precio de venta, con valor, y con precio de compra...
> 
> Pues a ver si encontráis algún profesional que las compre con premium...
> 
> Lo posteáis por aquí si eso...



Y hay otros que parece que no quisieran ver que en esto de la plata hay 2 tipos o perfiles de compradores/inversores/"especuladores" o como queráis llamarlos. Por un lado están los bullionistas puros y duros a los cuales se la suda los diseños, tiradas y demás "subjetividades" que le puedan añadir premium a una moneda y que lo que quieren es pagar la plata a precio más cercano a spot (han comprendido que no la van a poder pagar a spot). 

Y luego están los que ya habiendo superado la anterior etapa deciden ir un paso más allá y comprar monedas variadas, con diseño cambiante y buenos acabados (Perth Mint rules! ).

Cabe destacar que los del segundo grupo ya han pasado por una curva de aprendizaje que les confiere la suficiente madurez (metaliferamente hablando) para tener claros ciertos conceptos y tener también claro a la hora de vender sus preciadas onzas con premium no van a recurrir a una tienda (en línea o de barrio), ni cualquier otro profesional. Porque como bien comenta Chakal, está el tema del IVA que ellos tendrán que cargar cuando las revendan, además de las oscilaciones barbaras que tiene este bendito metal debido a la más que sabida manipulación del cartel por lo que no van a ser ellos los que paguen los caprichos de otros. Que para eso son un negocio y no una ONG.

Si quieren venderlas (aunque este perfil de comprador compra más bien para conservar) saben que tienen que irse de cabeza al mercado particular bien sea en línea foros, comunidades virtuales con gustos afines y plataformas tipo eBay (aunque esta no es el mejor ejemplo por lo mafioso extorsionistas que se han convertido), entre otras.

Con esto quiero decir que no es más listo el bullionista por pagar la plata "más barata", ni tampoco tonto el collecionista por pagar premium en las monedas. Son 2 perfiles distintos, pero también compatibles entre si. Aunque parece que los del primer perfil van de listos por la vida...

Como reflexión a título personal, el día que partáis de este mundo qué preferís dejarle a vuestra descendencia; tubos de 20 - 25 de moneda típica bullion o colecciones enteras de Koalas, Kookaburras, Pandas, etc... Yo lo tengo claro. Aunque bueno, también he de confesar que unos cuantos tubicos no le vendrían mal a mi hija por si quisiera hacer algo de caja rápida mientras decide que hacer con las otras ;-)


----------



## Goldmaus (25 May 2012)

Buen día,
como mencioné en algún otro comentario, creo que no habría que perder de vista qué es el "premium". En inglés el término significa "sobreprecio". En espanol suele usarse como "sobreprecio alto". 

Usando como referencia el significado en inglés, se entiende entonces que un producto tiene un precio sobre otro base. Cuál es ese precio base, sobre el cual hay otro precio en el caso de las monedas? Ese es el precio del metal en la Bolsa, el del Comex, el llamado Spot. Ese es el precio de referencia, pero no el precio de venta al consumidor final.

Sobre ese precio se agregan otros costes como los impuestos, la producción (acunación) y la comercialización. Con todo ello se determina un coste o un precio promedio adicional al Spot (un sobreprecio o premium).

Si el precio adicional final representa hasta un 15 % más sobre el precio de venta más bajo, entonces se habla de monedas "bullion" (también "monedas de inversión" o "monedas sin premium").

Por qué sobre el precio más bajo? Porque suele representar el precio más cercano al spot del momento, pero aquí hay que observar algo: si algunos vendedores ofrecen las monedas a precios más altos, es porque en sus políticas de venta han decidido agregar un valor más por su servicio, porque los costes de comercialización son más altos para ellos o porque las monedas en venta las han adquirido a precios más altos.

Esto no cambia la condición de las monedas "sin premium".

Las monedas con un sobreprecio promedio arriba del 15 por ciento del precio base son llamadas "con premium" (en la acepción dada en espanol al término). Esas monedas "con premium" pueden ser tanto la versión corriente como la de años anteriores de monedas "bullion".

Entre las monedas bullion "con premium" de la versión del año corriente están las Britannia, las lunares australianas, las Panda chinos, las Kookaburra y las Koala (todas en calidad de acunación BU -satín-), entre otras. 

Las monedas bullion "sin premium" de años anteriores al corriente se pueden considerar como "con premium" paado un tiempo debido a su escasez en el mercado en el momento de la compra.

La diferencia entre las monedas "sin premium" y "con premium" en la acepción dada en espanol al término, es que el sobreprecio en unas es más bajo que en otras. Pero en ambos casos se habla de monedas "bullion" (al menos, en el foro).

El "premium" es más alto todavía en monedas modernas acunadas para coleccionismo o en monedas históricas.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Goldmaus (8 Jul 2012)

Hay un nuevo sitio oficial acerca de las Arche Noah's de Armenia: Arche Noah

En él ya se pueden ver las tiradas de la primera emisión (2011) de las versiones en 1/2 Oz, 1/2 Oz y 1 Oz.

Cordialmente,


----------



## patilltoes (29 Sep 2012)

No son monedas, son medallas, pero es curioso:
The Silver Bullet & Silver Shield Medallion


----------



## 1oz (10 Oct 2012)

fff dijo:


> Cierto es que hacer la colección de onzas 'iguales' excepto el año, puede ser un poco 'soso', pero puede tener más gracia cuando aprendes a descubrir las diferencias que puede haber. Por ejemplo, los maples tienen 3 retratos de Isabel diferentes, y hay detalles sutiles entre libertys de los 80, de los 90 y las más recientes.



Tengo 3 maple leaf de 1990,1991 y 2008 y efectivamente la reina Isabel II en las de 1990 y 91 aparece coronada y la imagen es relativamente pequeña. En la de 2008 es mucho mas madura, no está coronada, la imagen es más grande y tiene el pelo recogido. Pero ¿Cual es la 3ª cara de la reina? ¿A que años corresponde?


----------



## 1oz (15 Oct 2012)

Muchas gracias miaavg.

Ya veo que me falta la efigie de 1988-1989.

No te he contestado antes porque no creo que me ha mandado el sistema el email de que hay un post nuevo en el hilo o yo no lo he visto.

Por cierto muy bueno el enlace pero en la descripción de la onza (en el maple leaf y en la mayoría) pone EDGE: gasificada ¿que quiere decir?

También me ha sorprendido que en 1997 solo se tiraron 100.970 ud. Curioso.


----------



## Goldmaus (15 Oct 2012)

"Gasificado" es una traducción errónea de la descripción del borde. Debería traducirse como "Borde = serrado" o "Borde = dentado". Quiere decir que el borde de la moneda no es liso -como en las Philharmoniker- sino que parece una sierra o un dentado.

Cordialmente,


----------



## vigobay (15 Oct 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> *Regla básica*: El interés de una moneda se debe calibrar mediante el spread de compra-venta, es decir el porcentaje de pérdida entre comprar y venderla en el mismo instante. En general este spread es mucho mayor para la plata que para el oro (sería largo de explicar porqué exactamente).



Veo que eso ve claramente en webs como en geiger-edelmetalle o en el andorrano por ejemplo.

No nos dejes intrigados. ¿Por qué entonces los distribuidores tienen un mayor márgen, spread para la plata que para el oro? ¿Es por tema de costes de almacenamiento mayores en la plata? ¿Volatilidad mayor y por lo tanto mayor riesgo para el distribuidor si hay una bajada grande en el metal y por lo tanto aplica ese spread mayor?

Agradezco tus respuestas.[/QUOTE]

Hay una poderosa razón que se llama IVA que afecta a la plata y no al oro. Existen otras razones menos importantes pero si le sumas el IVA más un márgen de ganancia para el distribuidor la plata juega con una desvantaja respecto al oro del 7 % en Alemania y del 21% en España. Esto para la misma ganancia que marque el vendedor (pongamos un 5% por ejemplo).

La otra razón importante que influye bastante en el precio es el premium que se paga por ser onza amonedada que en el caso de la plata al ser un metal de precio muy inferior al oro influye mucho más en el precio total una vez acuñada ( por decir algo 2 euros sobre 25 euros es un porcentaje mucho más alto que 2 euros sobre 1400). Las demás razones que apuntas también son importantes pero no tanto.

Corregidme si me equivoco ya que yo soy sólo un particular y se me puede escapar algo que desconozca.


----------



## warezz (7 Dic 2012)

Para el que quiera toda la colección del 2012 con su estuche. No me parece para nada disparado el precio.
Son 520,925g de plata pura por 579€ siendo una edición límitada de 500 unidades.

https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/e...t-Arche-Noah-2012-1-4---10-oz-Feinsilber.html


----------



## warezz (29 Jul 2013)

Tiradas 2011/2012 de Noahs Ark..
Poca tirada y moneda bullión bonita, poco más se puede decir..


5oz 2012 sólo 3550..
10oz 2012 sólo 2003..


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Ago 2013)

warezz dijo:


> Para el que quiera toda la colección del 2012 con su estuche. No me parece para nada disparado el precio.
> Son 520,925g de plata pura por 579€ siendo una edición límitada de 500 unidades.
> 
> https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/e...t-Arche-Noah-2012-1-4---10-oz-Feinsilber.html



Una pasada el estuche
Precio razonable

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 23:59 ----------




Goldmaus dijo:


> Hay un nuevo sitio oficial acerca de las Arche Noah's de Armenia: Arche Noah
> 
> En él ya se pueden ver las tiradas de la primera emisión (2011) de las versiones en 1/2 Oz, 1/2 Oz y 1 Oz.
> 
> Cordialmente,



Bonitos estuches

---------- Post added 17-ago-2013 at 00:00 ----------




Goldmaus dijo:


> Hay un nuevo sitio oficial acerca de las Arche Noah's de Armenia: Arche Noah
> 
> En él ya se pueden ver las tiradas de la primera emisión (2011) de las versiones en 1/2 Oz, 1/2 Oz y 1 Oz.
> 
> Cordialmente,



Buenos precios por cierto


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Ago 2013)

necho dijo:


> Ya que *Eldenegro* ha mencionado a las Andorra Eagles, podríamos meter en este saco a las "Armenian Arche Noah" (fabricadas en Alemania) a precio de Wiener Philharmonikers y encima con bonito diseño



De mi tesoro mis favoritas junto con Filarmónicas


----------



## mk73 (17 Ago 2013)

sabeís si está agotado ya el estuche ese???
me hacia de comprar uno
porque en el enlace ese no aparece ya nada
gracias


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Ago 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> sabeís si está agotado ya el estuche ese???
> me hacia de comprar uno
> porque en el enlace ese no aparece ya nada
> gracias



es informacion de hace tiempo.
Por ahora yo tampoco le tengo ubicado


----------



## necho (12 Dic 2013)

*Maple Leaf 2014*

Para el 2014 la Maple Leaf viene con nuevo acabado y marca de seguridad. Los amantes del amarillo ya habrán visto la marca de seguridad en las monedas del 2013. Aunque el acabado "_rayado_" sí que es una novedad, además de curioso.

Espero que con esto hayan solucionado por fin el problema de los "Milk Spots" o Maple Lefa como se les conoce en cristiano )

 

 

 

Y aquí el comunicado oficial de la RCM:

"Royal Canadian Mint Refines Security of its Market-Leading Silver Maple Leaf Bullion Coin for 2014"


----------



## necho (6 Jun 2014)

*Saltwater Crocodile (Perth Mint)*

Yo creo que las nueva Saltwater Crocodile de la Perth Mint podrían ser añadidas a la lista de monedas "sin", pues vienen en tubos (25x), el precio está al nivel de las tri-pack y en principio no son una colección como tal. Más bien es la apuesta de la Perth Mint para tener su propia bullion "sin premium" en formato tubo. Vamos, que la Perth Mint quiere tener su equivalente a la American Silver Eagle, Maple Leaf o Wiener Philharmoniker. Y así se dejan de estar reventando colecciones con re-acuñamientos o privy marks ienso: De ser así, ha sido un movimiento bastante acertado por parte de esta Mint.

Según la Perth Mint el motivo será cambiante. De hecho ya han confirmado los motivos/diseños de los dos próximos años.

El acabado me imagino que ya muchos lo conocen, pero para quien no, el acabado es satinado tipo Fiji Taku de 2012 y con el relieve (cocodrilo) pulido.

A continuación unas fotillos para que se vea más claro:


----------



## fff (7 Jun 2014)

Dices bien necho, yo tambien lo pienso. Excepto que quizas podrian haber escogido otro animal (que creo que hay para aburrir... como hace Canada) si pretendian que la serie premium de cocodrilos tuviera mas éxito... no tiene sentido sacar un cocodrilo premium y otro no.

Y si, es una moneda de la Perth en su formato más básico, este año, a precio de filarmonica, seguramente con el acabado más pobre que le han dado a Isabel II...

Su coleccion estrella seguirá siendo el canguro, las lunares como segundo de a bordo -con un premium inferior-, el kookaburra y el koala como escuderos (baratos si son del año en curso), y el cocodrilo de batalla...

Parece que hay plata de sobra por aquellas tierras...


----------



## necho (7 Jun 2014)

fff, sólo matizar que las Saltwater en acabado frosted + Blister (tirada de 5000 unidades) y las Australian Kangaroo son de la RAM (Royal Australian Mint). La RAM y la Perth Mint son Mints independientes. La una es del gobierno y la otra está licenciada por el gobierno.


----------



## fff (7 Jun 2014)

Tienes toda la razon... se me olvida qua hay 2 mints en Australia... )


----------

